# Next Meeting New posible member



## Z90a (Oct 25, 2011)

hey guys havent been on in a while. Im thinking of finaly going in to one of the club meetings and checking it out. that 30 gal i picked up from niko has been made into a dirted tank. i just need to get some plants to fill it out some. i have this sweet red lotuse/lilly in the tank and it is truely amazing. 
not sure if im able to get plants at the meeting if im not a member. but i am wanting to get dwarf sag and lidwigia. 
is it posible to go to the next meeting?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes you may attend our next meeting without being a member. Our free plant trades are limited to members only. That is one of the benefits of membership. We'd love to meet you. Come and join. Membership is cheap. Our member benefits greatly outweigh the cost of membership.


----------



## Z90a (Oct 25, 2011)

ya i kinda figured that. i really think i will stop by and check it out. iv already meet niko and from that meeting if others in the club are as nice i will definitly be joining up. 
just curiouse does any one else in the club have a dirted tank?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

where is the next meeting going to be the fish gallery from what i heard?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Z90a said:


> just curiouse does any one else in the club have a dirted tank?


Absolutely! All my tanks have soil substrate. I seem to be the local Walstad "groupie", LOL.


----------



## Z90a (Oct 25, 2011)

Food lol I won't be the only one. I just set up my dirt tank tho. Just need my plants to fill out more befor I can try aqua scalping. My Bolivian rams are being moved into it today. Hope fully they will love it. Then of to the bet store to get them some company.


----------



## Z90a (Oct 25, 2011)

I ment good**


----------

